# Domain für Server festlegen welcher ohne Domain ausgeliefert wird.



## M. Zink (14. Nov. 2007)

Ich versuche grade irgendwie Hilfen zu finden wie man einem Server eine Domain zuteilt der lediglich über eine IP verfügt. Ich denke mal es genügt nicht bei meinem Domain Anbieter eine Domain auf den Server zu legen und fertig.

Vor allem hätte ich gerne das eine Subdomain als Server Domain festgelegt wird. Ich erkläre mal anhand eines Beispiels wie ich das meine.

Server IP: 123.123.123.123 (Vom Hoster vergeben)
Server Name: Server1 (von mir festgelegt, bin nur nicht sicher ob richtig)
Server Domain: server1.meine-domain.de
Domain: www.meine-domain.de -> Kundendomain welche auf dem Server läuft

Das heißt die Domain www.meine-domain.de ist ein Projekt für die Firma unter der dieser Server gemietet wurde und wo auch dieses Projekt drauf läuft. Nur die Subdomain server1.meine-domain.de soll anstatt in einen Kundenordner zur Domain des Servers werden. Rufe ich im Browser die Subdomain auf möchte ich eben genau da landen wo ich mit der IP auch landen würde.

Ich blicke da nicht so ganz durch was ich machen muss damit das so funktioniert. Zumal ich noch nie eine Domain für einen Server festlegen musste. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer Server da war eine Domain definiert mit z.B. Servername.anbieter.de oder so.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Nov. 2007)

Bei Webservern legt man ja virtuelle hosts an die alle auf eine reagieren. Die zuweisung werden vom DNS umgesetzt. Natürlich kann man auch für jede domän eine IP adresse verwenden


----------



## oldschool (24. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Bei Webservern legt man ja virtuelle hosts an die alle auf eine reagieren. Die zuweisung werden vom DNS umgesetzt. Natürlich kann man auch für jede domän eine IP adresse verwenden


Hallo!

Und da habe ich eine Frage zu:
Ich habe eine DynIP und natürlich ein Localhost/eine LocalIP.
Ich möchte "name based"-VHosts aufsetzen, die aber auch eigene SSL-Zertifikate haben sollen...

Ich dachte mir nun, dass ich dem lokalen Adapter virtuelle IPs zuweise, um in den Genuss von eigenen Zertifikaten zu kommen.

Wie route ich die "Name based VHosts" von der DynIP auf die VHosts?

Danke!


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2007)

Wenn Du nur eine IP hast, kannst Du auf port 443 auch nur ein SSL-Web haben. Wenn Dir der Poret egal ist, kannst Du auch mehere SSL websites haben, Du musst dann nur auf Deinem Router einen beliebigen Port auf eine rer internen IP Adressen und port 443 umleiten.


----------

